# What Equipment do You Use to Train Your Dog



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

My dog always comes out with a fur saver, pinch, and a tab and electric. On the occasion we are going to work grips a harness and a long line.
In obedience use the pinch more for building aggression and power as a stimulant so when I do use it as a correction he comes back very strong. I seldom have ever had to use physical corrections on him hes quite easy trained.
The electric is used not so much at low levels in obedience for motion exercises quick sits and such.
Protection electric, pinch, long line and a tab. Electric if there is distance between myself and the dog or if there is a chance of making conflict between me and the dog. Pinch,tab and long line for every thing in between.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

What Switzerland allows me to

Fur saver and vocal chords....


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

At training I come out with everything that Mike described, except I don't use a tab. Never fails if I don't have something on him, the TD will want to do something that requires it. Best to just have it there incase, so I don't have to run back off the field to my car, like a jerkoff. 

It's just standard at club to put a harness on. If a dog hasn't been worked in awhile, isn't targeting spot on, changing sleeves, or sleeve to suit, they can be thrown up on the table at any moment. Then he may want to take the dog right off the table and do a long send and I'll need my long line. Sure it looks like overkill but it's not like I'm electrifying my dog, as I crank on the pinch, draging him into a bite by the harness and pulling on the choke all at once. Majority of the time, I may stim him once and give a couple checks on the pinch in a 5 minute session but it's timing and quality of the corrections that are important, so be prepared for anything.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

what's a tab? Probably I just don't know the word in english.

Usually flat collar and choke or pinch, with a long leash (5 or 10 m) and a short one (2 m). I don't trust my timing enough to use electric unless Dick has the remote.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

A tab is a wee tiny little leash about as big as your fist is long to grab quick for a correction.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> What Switzerland allows me to
> 
> Fur saver and vocal chords....


This would suck However on this dog I have now I built a by far better training relationship that physical corrections don't need to be very physical. Plus at a young age I found he had no problem biting me if things were unfair. I use his aggression as a + it adds zing :mrgreen: in obedience and it shows him nicely.
You have to be a better dog trainer or figure ways around it.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

AB- 

Tracking- choke or flat collar (have used the e-collar very low). I also use a fanny pack for my food treats & articles etc,
OB- Pinch, E, & Choke- Tab & 4 ft leash. 
Protection- Choke & E (not using the pinch any more but may need it some day again).

GSD- 
Tracking- harness, pinch & fur saver (just picked up a botcher & will start using it regularly but haven't used it yet). Fanny pack.
OB- Pinch, Fursaver, E, Tab on the pinch, leash on the fursaver, long line on hand.
Protection- Pinch, Fursaver, E- Long line and tab.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Mike, I've got 2 GSDs that have excellent drives and can be very focused.

Retrieving and sendaway can be done without prong or teletakt by "holding them back" mentally. For instance, the sendaway, I insist on correct heeling left, right, etc. until they are foaming at the mouth and then off they go to pick up one piece of kibble: At the moment they come directly back to me but I will build in the down when I'm sure they will go out to a sendaway in any direction and without sight of reward.

Schutzdienst, we trained at night! but even here, I didn't need the teletakt. We had a terrific helper, I didn't see him use anything but his "presence" when working his dog.

All I can say is, it's like the cell phone in the car. It's forbidden here but everyone uses it!!

I would never condemn any tool but, it's not only the tough dogs that need it, sometimes they are easier to handle without.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I would never condemn any tool but, it's not only the tough dogs that need it, sometimes they are easier to handle without.


I am a believer in what your saying not only from my experience but seeing it work on a growing number of dogs.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Mike,

There's no substiute for knowledge.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I am a believer in what your saying not only from my experience but seeing it work on a growing number of dogs.


Mike, do you think that they are easier to handle if you "talk" to them directly instead of just pressing a button which they do not always realise why.

Put a bit primitively but it's not so easy to put into words - easier to see on the field.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> what's a tab? Probably I just don't know the word in english.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I use all the tools that work with my dog. All depends what we are working on. Jumps and such she works well for toys. Her favourites are an Jolly Ball, Orange vinyl hockey ball, Zogoflex frisbee, or a smaller french Linen tug. 

Obedience she works well for food so I have my trusty bait bag filled with Orijen fish kibble and Salmon bits. 

Protection usually just a fursavor, though if she needs a tune up I may use a prong or in rare occasions an e-collar. For recalls we have been using a SchH Sleeve as well. It is always hidden in the blind and when she is downfield someone hands it off to me when needed.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

There's an even more elegant version, used a number of years ago. Try a cambric (stiff material) short loop attached to the collar, it sticks up and you can quickly put your finger through it. No need for lead with "carabiner haken". You can make it yourself out of about 10 inches of cambric.

The advantage is, the dog can't feel its wearing it.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Mike, do you think that they are easier to handle if you "talk" to them directly instead of just pressing a button which they do not always realise why.
> 
> Put a bit primitively but it's not so easy to put into words - easier to see on the field.


If you mean using a verbal marker like "no" there must always be one before the correction be it physical or the electric that's how we train or the system our club uses.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


>


That's a big one I use something not much bigger than a shoe string


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Never seen one with a wooden handle. I just have the leather piece but about half as short. I use mine on walks, incase for some reason I actually have to physically have hold of my dog. Nothing to get caught or tangled in brush while they are out running in fields.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

The main idea of the cambric tab is that it can be attached to any collar and sticks up, not felt by the dog, but easy to grip in OB or OB Schutz.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Well I don't use a 'tab' per say it was just more for a description for Selena. My tab is the e-collar as I'm a gimp who couldn't operate a tab effectively for the life of me.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Let's see: 

Jesea- e-collar, flat leather, mesh SAR vest when training SAR work, and prong and tab for obedience work....I actually just started Sch tracking with her for fun so that is the flat collar and lead. 

Max- leather tracking harness, 15' lead and FOOD...LOl

Rock- flat collar (he's a good dog)

Ajay- e-collar, prong, flat leather, agitation collar, fur saver, tracking line, 4' lead and tab, food for tracks (just starting) (depending on what we are working of course)

Esta- (same as Ajay, except minimal food)


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

thx on the tab explanation, I DO know the tool, but didn't know it was called a tab.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I didn't realize I was so ancient. I still carry, and on occasion, use a throw-chain.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I didn't realize I was so ancient. I still carry, and on occasion, use a throw-chain.


:lol:
Can you hit the mark if so all is good:lol:


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I didn't realize I was so ancient. I still carry, and on occasion, use a throw-chain.


Ha ha oh yeah you are not that ancient. I've used the judge's horn in a pinch or even flung my bait bag! Better be a good shot though! We only got one chance to hit the mark. Though nothing reinforces a command like the bait bag hit to the side of the head LOL! =D>


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> :lol:
> Can you hit the mark if so all is good:lol:


Exactly where I aim. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> Ha ha oh yeah you are not that ancient. I've used the judge's horn in a pinch or even flung my bait bag! Better be a good shot though! We only got one chance to hit the mark. Though nothing reinforces a command like the bait bag hit to the side of the head LOL! =D>



They need to add that to the bait bag ads.

"Easily strikes target even with hurried aim."

:lol:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Mike where's the kitchen sink? Holy cow so much stuff. Any positive motivation in that bag of tricks? Verbals, tug rewards, hand praise? #-o


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Old waterfowl trainers also used a Wiffle ball bat to adjust the a$$ end...Throw chains and shaker jugs I used before on herders. Gets their attention REALfast. Bleach bottles with rocks...


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Mike where's the kitchen sink? Holy cow so much stuff. Any positive motivation in that bag of tricks? Verbals, tug rewards, hand praise? #-o


#-oHaha great/excellent point and most important. My dog loves his ball on a string or a small fire hose tug that the stuffing has been knocked out of.
We do go out with nothing more than a toy and a fur saver with a tab often as well depends on the lesson.
His foundation and training is motivational.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> They need to add that to the bait bag ads.
> 
> "Easily strikes target even with hurried aim."
> 
> :lol:


Note to self .. Remember to seal bait bag draw string before throw. As it has the opportunity to become a food refusal exercise .. :-k


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> Note to self .. Remember to seal bait bag draw string before throw. As it has the opportunity to become a food refusal exercise .. :-k


See? Almost everything is a training opportunity! :lol:


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

For Boa training OB she wears a fur saver with the 4-foot leash and a pinch collar with a tab. I also use a tracking line for retrieve work. And her tugs. :grin: For protection her fur saver, pinch with a tab, and her harness with a 15-foot line. We're almost out of the harness and most of the time the 15-line comes off before much work now, still like to have that handle on her harness at times.

Since I'm just goofing off with Ccatti, she wears a fur saver and pinch collar with a tab for both OB and Protection. Tugs duriing OB, and sometimes a long line on her fur saver for protection.

A cub member that makes dog equipment made me these awesome braided leather tabs, about 8-inches long. With the braid it's easy to grab and doesn't slip. I love them.


----------

